

Collaborative vim plugin - coherentpony
https://github.com/FredKSchott/CoVim

======
bilalq
This is amazing. A pity it's not organized for vundle/pathogen, but that can
be fixed.

~~~
coherentpony
I know, I really like it. I'm surprised this article has flopped. This is
right up most of the readers' alley.

~~~
bilalq
It's probably due to all the excitement from Google I/O that stole the
spotlight away. I'm working on a fork to get Vundle working with it. I think
I'm done. Just need to test it.

~~~
coherentpony
Post a link? :)

~~~
bilalq
I made a pull request that was accepted. You should be all set .

